
Eric Schmidt suggests system to disrupt/decelerate viral hate messages online - pen2l
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2015-12/08/eric-schmidt-alphabet-harassment
======
yakult
tl;dr: Eric Schmit puts a lot of empty platitudes and applause lights around
his call for more internet censorship.

